# Nomi and Posh new babies



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Two reds and we don't know what the dark one is yet...maybe Mahogany. Three girls.

Sorry, none available unless you are already on our list. If you are on our waiting list, no decisions yet about where they go.


Who knew that Posh could throw red????!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations, Tom! Beautiful girls.:clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely, Tom!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Really beautiful pups_


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the colors. Congratulations Tom and Pam, Posh and Nomi!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

pretty girls!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice array of colors. Congrats!
Jeanne


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have the two had pups before? I think you have to keep one and start reds in your line.I hope the darker one is mahogany that would so beautiful.What color is Nomi?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

New babies, how exciting! :cheer2:


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats! Such beautiful colors!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Suzi said:


> Have the two had pups before? I think you have to keep one and start reds in your line.I hope the darker one is mahogany that would so beautiful.What color is Nomi?


These are the first sired by Posh. Tibby is out of Nomi by Jefe in her first litter. This is her second litter.

It's a long story about Nomi. She didn't come from here. Her owner, a long time breeder friend of ours, had to get rid of some of her dogs, and wanted us to keep Nomi. Nomi is red, out of several generations of reds. We would normally not have bred her, but her owner really wanted to, and she has really outproduced herself. Tibby is a really fine Havanese.

Chances are good that we will keep one of these.

Here's a picture of Nomi. It's not the best picture of her, but one in the same folder with the puppy picture.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What pretty little ladies! I'm looking forward to seeing how their coats come in.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh this will be a great litter to watch! Please keep the pictures coming Tom. Have to agree with you, that if Nomi cared about such things she probably would not want you posting that one... But I can tell she is a beauty, even if she looks like she has a puppy popping hangover


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Two reds and we don't know what the dark one is yet...maybe Mahogany. Three girls.
> 
> Sorry, none available unless you are already on our list. If you are on our waiting list, no decisions yet about where they go.
> 
> Who knew that Posh could throw red????!!!


Maybe the dark one is a Havana Brown, Tom. It will be interesting to see how each of their colors develop as they grow. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the new pups! It will be interesting to see what the colors do over time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing . I'm glad you decided to breed her I love reds!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww puppy breath  
Nomi is lovely and her babies are precious.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats Tom. Can't wait to see the pictures as they grow.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I got to see these little beauties yesterday when I picked up Maccabee. They are gorgeous, as is Tibby.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

:clap2: Babies. How cute! Congrats Tom!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Nomi looks like "Peg" from the Disney movie, "Lady and the Tramp".  Same hair-do and worn-out look.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I got to see these little beauties yesterday when I picked up Maccabee. They are gorgeous, as is Tibby.


LUCKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful puppies. Waiting to see more pics!! Congratulations.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

They're gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations on those beautiful babies!! And that Momma..... She is stunning!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats! They are all beautiful. I'm glad they're all healthy. The new owners will be lucky to such wonderful puppies


----------



## CatWoman (Sep 8, 2013)

Goodness, I had no idea what Hav babies look like! They look so little and helpless. Thanks for posting!


----------

